# Lobster Roll recipe???



## grandpa (Mar 23, 2008)

Looking for one alot like Red Lobsters


----------



## kitchenelf (Mar 23, 2008)

Is this what you are looking for?


----------



## grandpa (Mar 23, 2008)

thank you so much..thats one of them but my wife and i are also looking for the lobster rolls recipes


----------



## amber (Mar 23, 2008)

Not sure how red lobster does their rolls, but here in Maine they are done on square hot dog rolls (the type with the sides cut off), which are grilled until lightly toasted.  Basically not much is done with the lobster other than add just a slight amount of mayo because you don't want that lovely taste to be masked by anything else.  Most the lobster is in large chunks, NOT chopped fine.  I'm sure other New Englanders' will add more to your thread.


----------



## grandpa (Mar 23, 2008)

amber said:


> Not sure how red lobster does their rolls, but here in Maine they are done on square hot dog rolls (the type with the sides cut off), which are grilled until lightly toasted. Basically not much is done with the lobster other than add just a slight amount of mayo because you don't want that lovely taste to be masked by anything else. Most the lobster is in large chunks, NOT chopped fine. I'm sure other New Englanders' will add more to your thread.


oh yum..there goes the diet


----------



## amber (Mar 23, 2008)

Shouldn't be too fattening, it's only a toasted roll, and a very slight amount of mayo.  Try using light mayo if that is better for you.


----------



## grandpa (Mar 23, 2008)

amber said:


> Shouldn't be too fattening, it's only a toasted roll, and a very slight amount of mayo. Try using light mayo if that is better for you.


when i start eating these theres no stopping and thank you


----------



## kitchenelf (Mar 23, 2008)

OHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH - my mind went straight to the Cheddar Biscuits!  LOL

IMHO if you don't have those square-ish hot dog buns you just can't make them!  LOL

Here is one - I like the use of Dijon mustard in it.

I REALLY like the use of tarragon in this one - and it shows a picture of the rolls you MUST use   Tarragon and lobster were just meant for each other!


----------



## buckytom (Mar 24, 2008)

i agree with ambuh; nevermind the salt lick known as red lobster (imo).

just chunks of lobster, barely enough mayo to coat (maybe even less), and if you want a little more flavor, add a pinch of chopped celery. served on a soft hot-dog style bun.

i've also had them sans mayo, with just lobster drizzled with clarified butter. but that not the traditional way, as i understand.


----------



## jennyema (Mar 24, 2008)

The roll should be toasted and buttered.  The meat should be in substantial chunks.  A touch of mayo, a pinch of salt, a smattering of minched celery.

If someone served me a lobster roll with tarragon in it, I'd cry bloody murder because I hate tarragon.  I've actually never had this happen, luckily, as they don't add much in the way of herbs here in New England.  If you like it, though, definitely add it... or other herbs.


----------



## grandpa (Mar 24, 2008)

thank you everyone


----------



## letscook (Mar 24, 2008)

Never had them so don't know what you are looking for --but was watching Paula dean today and she made these lobster rolls that I was ready to reach through the tv for.
Recipes : Lobster Rolls : Food Network


----------



## grandpa (Mar 24, 2008)

thank you letscook


----------



## Chef Mark (Mar 26, 2008)

some nor'easteners beware...Maine lobster on a just fried 'pistolette roll'-wee-bit of mayo-salt-celery leaves...now I know our friends in Maine have it 'downpat'...just try a 'pistolette'-a Creole yeast roll for yourself.


----------

